# معلومات قيمة واسئلة مفيدة تتعلق بالزيوت واسباب الحرق



## سمير شربك (8 يوليو 2010)

الأسباب العلمية والعملية في حرق الزيت ؟؟؟؟؟ لمن يريد أن يعرف الحقيقة

1 - الزيت له مسارات دقيقة في سلندرات المكينة وموضوعه بزاوية معينة لايعرفها بالضبط الا من صنع المحرك
ولذلك تجدونها في الكاتلوجات الخاصة برقم المحرك
2 - لايمكن يتحرك البستون الا مع زيت من حوله والا تسبب ذلك في تعليقه وزرقنه زى مايقولو اصحاب الورش
3 - نسبة حرق الزيت يختلف باختلاف الاتى :ا - قوة المحرك والمعروفة بالسعة الحجميةب - معدل التآكل الداخلى وخاصة اذا كان المحرك فيه ضعف أسباب زيادة حرق الزيت ؟؟؟؟؟ 
: وهذا هو السؤال الصحيح
1 - تآكل الشنابر ( ويعنى اهترائها بالاحتكاك الداخلي بالسلندر)
2 - تآكل جدران السلندر : وهناك ملاحظة أرجو الانتباه لها وهي :أصلا الشنابر مركبة في البستون وهى ضاغطه على جدران السلندر بحسب غرض الشنبر سواء كان لحفظ الضغط او احكام مسح الزيت من جدار السلندر صحيح ...فهناك عملية احتكاك الشنبر مع جدار السلندر وهذا يعنى ممكن ان يحتك الجدار اسرع من الشنبر وممكن الشنبر يحتك اسرع من الجدار ولكل سبب والشروحات في هذه تطول
3 - أسباب غير الشنبر وجدران السلندر وتتلخص في :جلد البلوف – قايدات البلوف (دليل البلف) – شرخ في وجه الراس


----------



## سمير شربك (8 يوليو 2010)

معالجة نقص زيت المحرك 


تتعرض السيارات لمشكلة زيادة استهلاك زيت المحرك، والمقصود بها نقص زيتالمحرك كل فترة أو عند قطع مسافة معينة . 
فبينما تستهلك معظم المحركات الجديدة ربعجالون زيت لقطع مسافة 3000 ميل، إلا أن بعضها لا يستهلك زيتاً تقريباً، ولكن مع قطعالمزيد من الأميال يبدأ التآكل واستهلاك الزيت بالتصاعد . 
واستهلاك ربع جالونزيت لكل 1000 ميل يعتبر أمرا مقبولا بالنسبة للمحركات التي تقطع مسافات كبيرة، ولكنمع مرور الوقت فقد يزداد معدل الاستهلاك وربما يصل الى ضعف هذه الكمية. وعندهاسيبدأ الدخان الأزرق يخرج من العادم، وهذه علامة مميزة على أن المحرك يستهلك كميةكبيرة من الزيت.هل من داعللقلق؟إن القلق من هذهالمشكلة، وأهمية المبادرة في علاجها تعتمد على الميزانية المتوفرة، وقيمة المركبة،وتقدير المشاكل الأخرى التي قد تتسبب فيها مشكلة استهلاك زيت المحرك، فالمحرك الذييحرق الزيت سيتسبب بتلوث شمعات الاشتعال, وهذا بدوره سيتسبب بعدم اشتعال المزيج فيالاسطوانة، وزيادة العادم ومن المحتمل أن يتضرر محول العادم الذي يخلصه من أقصى قدرمن المواد الضارة المقذوفة للجو، كذلك فإن المحرك الذي يحرق الزيت لن يجتاز اختبارالعادم (الفحص الدوري) لارتفاع نسبة الهايدروكاربونات . 
وإذا كان المحرك يستهلك الزيت بسبب التسرباتفي منطقة جلد غطاء الصمام (الوجه)، أو وعاء الزيت ومانعات تسرب نهاية عمود المرفق، . 
.. الخ، فإن هذه المشكلة يمكن إصلاحها بواسطة استبدال الجلد (طقم أوجه) بكلبساطة.وإذا كانت قيمة المركبةكبيرة والميزانية تسمح بعملية الإصلاح فالأفضل المبادرة لإتمام الصيانة وحل المشكلةبشكل نهائي تجنبا لأي مشكلة أخرى لم تكن في الحسبان . 
سبب الاستهلاكاستهلاك الزيت يعتمد أساساً على أمرين: أدلةالصمامات وحلقات المكبس . 
فإذا كانت أدلة الصمامات متآكلة، أو كان هناك فجوةوفراغ كبير جداً بين سيقان الصمامات والأدلة، أو كانت مانعات تسرب الصمام متآكلة أومتشققة أو مفقودة أو مكسورة أو منصوبة بطريقة غير صحيحة، فإن المحرك سيمتص الزيتالموجود أسفل الأدلة ليقذف به إلى الاسطوانات. وقد يبقى المحرك محافظاً على نسبةالانضغاط لكنه سيستعمل نسبة كبيرة من الزيت.وبالنسبة لأدلة الصمامات المتآكلة فإن بالإمكان تجديدها بعدة طرق . 
أحدها إزالة نسبة من محيط الدليل (الخراطة) ونصب بطانات دليل من البرونز أوحديد الصب. وبالنسبة لرؤوس الاسطوانات المصنوعة من الألمنيوم فإن أدلة الصماماتالأصلية يمكن رفعها واستبدالها بواحدة جديدة. أما بالنسبة لرؤوس الاسطواناتالمصنوعة من حديد الصب فإن الأدلة يمكن أن تزال بتوسيع الثقوب لتقبل صمامات جديدةمع سيقان أكبر حجماً.وإذا كانحرق الزيت ناجماً عن حلقات مكبس مكسورة، أو تآكل في الاسطوانات، فإن المحرك سيكونله نسبة انضغاط منخفضة . 
والعلاج الوحيد هنا هو حفر أو توسيع الاسطوانات معاستبدال حلقات المكابس المكسورة أو المتآكلة.كذلك يمكن لاحتراق الزيت أن يحدث إذا كانتالاسطوانات في المحرك الذي تم إعادة تأهيله حديثاً لم يتم صقلها (الخرط) بشكل صحيحفأصبحت خشنة جداً أو ناعمة جداً، أو إذا كانت حلقات المكبس قد نصبت بالمقلوب، أوالتوت في المكابس، أو كانت فجوات النهاية كبيرة جداً . 
حل سحريلا يوجد حل سحري لوقف احتراق زيت المحرك، لكنبعض مضافات غلاف عمود المرفق يمكن أن تبطئ استهلاك الزيت، كما أن الانتقال إلى زيتمحرك أعلى لزوجة قليلاً ( مثل الانتقال من النوع الذي يحمل اللزوجة 5w-30 إلى 10w-30 أو 10w-40 ) قد يساعد أيضاً على خفض استهلاك الزيت . 
وبالنسبة للمحرك الذي يستهلك الزيت بسببالتسرب، فإن التسرب يجب أن يصلح لوقف الفقد في الزيت . 
ولمعالجة المشكلة يجبتغيير جلب (أوجه) كل من غطاء الصمام وغطاء التوقيت ووعاء الزيت وهذا ليس صعبا، ولكنمانعات تسرب نهاية عمود المرفق يمكن أن تتطلب الكثير من التفكيك خاصة مانعة تسربالزيت الخاصة بعمود المرفق الرئيسي الخلفية، وقد يكون من الخيارات البديلة عن ذلكهو إضافة بعض أنواع المواد المانعة لتسرب غلاف عمود المرفق، أو الانتقال إلى زيتمحرك يدوم لأميال أطول يحتوي على مواد إضافية لمنع التسرب.إذا كان المحرك يستهلك الزيت بسبب أدلةالصمام التالفة أو مانعات تسرب أدلة الصمام، فمن الممكن استبدال مانعات تسرب دليلالصمام فقط دون الحاجة لإزالة رؤوس الاسطوانات أو إعادة تأهيل المحرك بالكامل، يمكنلمانعات تسرب أدلة الصمام الجديدة أن تقلل استهلاك الزيت​ 
1. زيت المحرك وأهمية تغييره ​ 

*يشمل تغيير الزيت والفلتر على إفراغ زيت الموتور القديم واستبداله بزيت جديد بالإضافة إلى استبدال الفلتر بآخر جديد في نفس الوقت . يعتبر تغيير زيت السيارة من أهم الأشياء التي يجب أن تعمل للمحافظة على سيارتك، مع ذلك هنالك خلاف كبير على متى يصبح زيت السيارة قديما ومتى يجب تغييره بزيت جديد، وهناك عدة عوامل تؤثر على ذلك منها الكيفية التي تقود بها سيارتك وعمر الماكينة وحالتها والبيئة التي تقود فيها سيارتك بالإضافة إلى التوقف ومتابعة السير مقابل القيادة على الطرق السريعة .تقترح كتيبات التشغيل تغيير الزيت من (4800) كلم إلى (16000 ) كلم. كما تنصح بتغيير زيت سيارتك ما بين (3000 إلى 5000) كم، في فصل الصيف، ويمكن في الشتاء التغيير كل 6000كم، وحرصا على أن تكون هذه المسافة أكثر أمنا من نصائح كتاب التشغيل، عليك تغيير الزيت مبكرا: *​ 
*إذا كنت تقود سيارتك بسرعة عالية.*
*إذا كنت تعيش في جو شديد الحرارة أو شديد البرودة.*
*إذا كنت تقود سيارتك على طرق غير معبدة.*
*إذا كانت ماكينة سيارتك قديمة تستهلك الزيت.*
*إذا كنت تحمل سيارتك بأحمال زائدة.*​ 

*لماذا يجب عليك تغيير الزيت ؟*​ 
*تتغير تركيبة الزيوت بفعل الحرارة ويصبح الزيت أقل لزوجة مما يزيد الاحتكاك ويؤدي ذلك الى تآكل أجزاء المحرك بفعل الاحتكاك وتستهلك.*
*يحتوي الزيت على بعض المواد التي تعمل على تجديد الأحماض ، وبطول الوقت تستهلك هذه المواد ويزول أثرها .*
*أخيرا يمتص الزيت الماء والغبار والغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق . ولكن بطول المدة يتشبع الزيت بهذه المواد ولا يستطيع امتصاصها فتتعلق هذه المواد بالمحرك وقد تسبب الصدأ .*​ 

*ماذا يحدث إذا لم أغير زيت المحرك ؟*​ 
*سوف لن يعيش محرك سيارتك العمر الذي يفترض أن يعيشه فالزيت يقوم بعدة وظائف هامة ، والزيت النظيف يؤدي تلك الوظائف بطريقة أفضل من الزيت المتسخ وعموما تغيير الزيت رخيص ويحمي سيارتك من مخاطر كبيرة...*​ 

*هل أستطيع القيام بذلك بنفسي ؟*​ 
*بالطبع بإمكانك ذلك*
*فقط تحتاج إلي زيت يكفي لسيارتك وفلتر جديد وعدد من العدة اليدوية التي تتناسب مع سيارتك وبعض الملابس التي لا تخطط لأن تلبسها آخر الأسبوع.*​ 

*هل تتطلب سيارتك بعض الإصلاحات بين فترات تغيير الزيت ؟*
*نعم فأنك تحتاج إلي معرفة مستوى الزيت كل بضع مئات من الكيلومترات.*​ 
*ولمعرفة مستوى الزيت، أوقف سيارتك علي سطح مستوي ثم أخرج مقياس الزيت ونظفه جيدا ثم أعده إلى مكانه . أخرجه مرة أخرى وتأكد من مستوى الزيت . يجب أن يكون الزيت في مستوى **full** وإذا كان الزيت أقل من هذه العلامة فعليك إضافة زيت حتى يصل إلى العلامة كن حريصا في هذه الحالة ، فالزيت البارد ينساب ببط وقد لا يعكس معيار الزيت مباشرة المستوى الحقيقي للزيت الذي أضفته . ولذلك عليك تقدير الكمية آلتي يجب إضافتها بناء على القراءة الأولى علي معيار الزيت ، ومن الأفضل إعادة قراءة مستوى الزيت في اليوم الذي أضفت فيه الزيت أو في اليوم التالي لتتأكد من أنه على علامة **full*​ 
*تحذير :*​ 
*كن حريصا، ولا تملأ المحرك بالزيت أكثر من اللازم لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى زيادة الزيت وإلي اتصال عمود الكرنك بالزيت ونظرا لأن عمود الكرنك يدور بسرعة عدة آلاف من الدورات في الدقيقة فإنه يتسبب في هذه الحالة في رج الزيت ويصبح كالحليب المغلي الذي تعلوه رغوة..*
*ولذلك يعتبر ذلك ضارا لأن هذه الرغوة تنساب إلى أجزاء المحرك ويكون تأثيرها كفعل المادة المشحمة بدلا أن تكون زيت يسهل عملية دوران المحرك، ونتيجة لذلك تتآكل كل أجزاءه...*
*وللمعلومية، إذا كان مستوى الزيت منخفضا بإمكانك إضافة أي نوع من الزيت ويستحسن إضافة نفس الزيت . وإذا كان زيت سيارتك ينقص دائما فمن الأفضل الذهاب إلي الورشة فقد يكون السبب تسرب الزيت أو احتراقه وعند بلوغ المحرك عمرا معينايبدأ بحرق الزيت ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب عليك معايرة الزيت من وقت لأخر وإلا سوف يحترق المحرك وتذوب أجزاؤه بفعل الحرارة *​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 يوليو 2010)

كما ارفق بعض الأسئلة والجوبة منقوله لكم بقصد اففاده للجميع 



 ولكم تحياتي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي سمير معلومات جميلة


----------



## الرسام الصغير (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا عزيزى على تلك المعلومات القيمة


----------



## spe100 (23 يوليو 2010)

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة تسلم على الموضوع


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (23 يوليو 2010)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات


----------



## سمير شربك (8 أغسطس 2010)

وسنضيف هذه المعلومات القيمه 

الإحتكاك​ 
يعرف الإحتكاك بأنه مقومة الحركه بين سطحين متلامسين وفى معظم الحالات يصاحب الإحتكاك تآكل فى الأجزاء المتحركه ...وبالتالى تزداد الفضاوة أو
الخلوص بين الأسطح المتلامسه والذي يؤدى بدورة الى :
1- فقد جزء كبير من القدرة عن طريق الإحتكاك​ 
2- زيادة فى درجة الحرارة للأجزاء المتحركه والمحتكه​ 
وفى محركات السيارات يحدث الإحتكاك بين الأجزاء المتحركه كحلقات المكبس وجدران الإسطوانه واحتكاك البنوز ومحاور عمود المرفق بالكراسي ..​ 
من هنا نشأت فكرة تزييت السطوح وهى تقوم على الإحتفاظ بطبقة رقيقه من الزيت بين السطوح ويتراوح سمكها بين 0.001 و 0.002 من البوصه .​ 
وينبغى ضمان وجود طبقة بصفه دائمة فى مختلف درجات الحرارة .. وتحت تأثير جميع الضغوط وكلما تآكلت أجزاء المحرك كلما وجب استعمال زيت 
ذو لزوجة أكبر ..​ 

أنواع الإحتكاك:​ 
1- الإحتكاك الجاف :​ 
هو الإحتكاك الناتج عن انزلاق جسمين جافين لبعضهما وكلمما زادت خشونة الجسمين كلما كان الإحتكاك أكبر كلما ارتفعت درجة الحرارة ..​ 
ويجب ان تعرف أنه لايوجد سطح أملس بمعنى الكلمه فلو اختبرنا سطح ما تحت ميكروسكوب أو عدسة مكبر حتى لو كان هذا السطح مصقولا بماكينات
التشغيل لوجدنا به تعاريج وعلى ذلك ينزلق جسم فوق جسم آخر فإن هذه التعاريج تشتبك مع بعضها البعض وتحدث قوة تعمل على مقاومة الجسمين 
وتسمى بقوة الإحتكاك​ 



2- الإحتكاك اللزج :​ 
اذا فصل غشاء متكامل من الزيت له سمك معين بين سطحين متحركين فإن قوة الإحتكاك تقل فى هذه الحاله ..​ 
ويلاحظ ان قوة الإحتكاك فى هذه الحاله تتوقف على السرعه النسبيه بين السطوح المنزلقه وعلى مساحة سطح الإحتكاك وعلى لزوجة الزيت المستخدم
ويحدث هذا الإحتكاك اللزج فى أجزاء متعددة فى المحرك ..​ 
كراسي عمود المرفق الرئيسيه وكراسي أذرع التوصيل ( الركب ) وكراسي عمود الكامات حيث تكون طبقة من الزيت بين الكراسي فى السرعات المختلفه
للمحرك ..​ 

3- الإحتكاك ذو الغشاء الجزئي:​ 
نعنى بالغشاء الجزئي اى غشاء غير متكامل من الزيت يحدث بين السطوص المنزلقه حيث تعمل احتكاك معدنى ينهما ذو غشاء جزئي اى ( لا هو احتكاك
جاف ولا احتكاك لزج )​ 
والغشاء الجزئي يميل دائما الى ملء المنخفضات الموجودة فى السطوح .. فإن النتوءات العاليه تلتصق مع بعضها وتتآكل عند حركة الجسمين بالنسبه 
لبعضهما ..​ 
يحدث هذا النوع من الإحتكاك فى المحرك عند بدء ادارته بين شنابر المكبس وجدران الإسطوانه . لذا نجد ان فترة بدء الإدراة للمحرك وتدفئته هى
اقصى الظروف التى تؤدى الى تآكل أجزاء المحرك​ 

خواص زيوت التزييت :​ 
يوجد بعض الخصائص التى يجب توافرها فى زيت التزييت حيث تؤدى مهمتها على الوجه الأكمل وهى​ 

1- ان يكون ذو سيوله كافيه لكي ينتشر بين الأجزاء المتحركه ..​ 
2- ان يكون للزيت القدرة على الإحتفاظ بدرجة لزوجته عند ظروف التشغيل المختلفه والمقصود باللزوجه هو مقاومة الزيت للتدفق ..​ 
3- يجب ان يكون لزيت التزييت مقاومة كبيرة لللإحتراق مع ارتفاع درجات حرارة المحرك وبالتالى تقل نسبة تكون الكربون المترسب .​ 
4- يجب ان يقاوم الزيت عملية التأكسد التى تحدث له عنما ترتفع درجة حرارته وهذا التأكسد يكون مادة غرويه تعمل على انسداد ممرات الزيت كما
ينتج مواد كيمياويه تؤدى الى تآكل المحرك من الداخل .​ 
5- يجب ان يكون للزيت مقاومة ضد عمل الرغاوى الفقاقيع التى تؤدى الى انسكاب الزيت من فتحة التهويه لعلبة المرفق ..​ 
7- يجب ان يكون الزيت مقاوم للصدا ..​ 


تلف زيت التزييت :​ 
يتلف الزيت اثناء الإستخدام نتيجة لبعض التغيرات التى تحدث فى الزيت وهى :​ 
1- الأكسدة : حيث يتحول الزيت فى الأماكن التى تكون درجة حرارتها عاليه مثل الشنابر ( شنابر المكبس ) الى مركبات صمغيه اسفلتيه تعمل على 
التصاق حلقات المكابس ( الشنابر ) بمجاريها ويؤدى الى صعوبه فى التشغيل وقد يتأكسد الزيت مؤديا الى أحماض عضويه قد تكون سهلة التطاير وإذا 
تركز
أكثر من اللازم تعمل على تآكل كراسي التحميل بالمحرك .. وانسداد مواسير الزيت او تترسب على الصمامات كما تؤدى هذه الأكسدة الى تلف الأجزاء
الداخليه للمحرك ..​ 
2- تلوث الزيت : وله أسباب عده كتلوث الزيت بنواتج الإحتراق او بمركبات الرصاص وقد يتسرب احيانا بعض الوقود الغير محترق عبر الشنابر ويتصل
بالزيت الموجود بعلبة المرفق ( الكرتير ) ويختلط به فيقلل من لزوجته .​ 
لذا يجب تغيير الزيت بانتظام للمحافظه على المحرك .​ 

الإضافات المساعده لزيوت التزييت ​ 
بالرغم من وجود مصافى ومرشحات عند مدخل الهواء بالمغذي ( الكربرتير ) وكذلك عند فتحة التهويه لعلبة المرفق , فإنه فى استطاعة
المواد الغريبه التسرب الى داخل المحرك بالإضافه الى ذلك فإنه كلما دار المحرك تتخلف عن عملية الإحتراق رواسب كربونيه 
عل حلقات المكابس والصمامات وكذلك قد يحدث بعض الأكسده لزيوت التزييت وتتكون رواسب أخرى ,
ونتيجه لهذه العوامل تتراكم الرواسب على أجزاء المحرك المختلفه وتقلل تدريجيا من قدرة المحرك كما تزيد من معدل تآكل أجزائه المتحركه ..
ولمنع أو تقليل تكون هذه الرواسب تضاف الى بعض أنواع الزيوت إضافات خاصه تقوم هذه الإضافات بفصل الكربون 
والمواد الغريبه التى تتكون داخل علبة المرفق وهى عبارة عن مادة دهنيه ثقيلة القوام سوداء اللون تعمل على انسداد مرشحات الزيت 
والمواسير وتعوق حركة الزيت , وهذه الإضافات هى :​ 

1- إضافات منع الأكسده :
وهى تعوق أكسده الزيت وتحول دون تكوين المواد الضارة بالزيت مثل الأحماض ..
2- إضافات التنظيف :
وهى تعمل على تنظيف أجزاء المحرك من نواتج الأكسده وتجعلها عالقه بالزيت غير انه لا يتيسر لهذه الإضافات تفتيت الأتربه ,,
3- إضافات منع الرغاوى :
وهى تعمل على ازالة فقاقيع الهواء الناتجه عن تقليب الزيت ولها أهميه خاصه فى حالة زيوت تزييت التروس السريعه ,,
4- إضافات إعاقة التجمد :
وهى تعوق تجمد المكونات الشمعيه فى الزيت فى دراجة الحرارة المنخفضه مما يسهل انسياب الزيت فى دائرة التزييت ..
5- إضافات منع التآكل :
وهى قلوية التأثير فهى تتعادل مع الأحماض الناتجه عن أكسدة الزيت والوقود فتقلل من التآكل الذي يمكن أن يحدث فى الأجزاء المعدنيه 
وخاصة الكراسي المصنوعه من سبائك النحاس ,,
6- إضافات تحسين معامل اللزوجه :
وهى تساعد الزيت على الإحتفاظ بلزوجته مع تغيير درجة الحرارة للمحرك بقدر الإمكان ويكون تغير اللزوجه بأقل درجة ممكنه 
بحيث يتمكن الزيت من تأدية وظائفه على أحسن وجه ..​


----------



## سمير شربك (4 سبتمبر 2010)

وايضا اضيف المعلومات التاليه 
من المعروف أن الكل يود بأستمرار سيارته لعمر اطول وخصوصاً في 
القطع الميكانيكايه وهي اساس السياره ورمز جودتها ونضافتها وسوف 
نحدد عدة نقاط مهمه جداً ونتحدث عن كلً منها بشكل منفصل 
يوجد عدة نقاط اذا حافضة عليها بشكل مسمتر سوف تحافض على 
سيارتك بشكل ممتاز وتكفيك تكبد المشاكل وزيارة الورش بشكل مستمر . 

ومن أهمها .. 

1-الحفاض على زيت المحرك وفلتر الزيت 

2-استخدام المياه المخاصة لها ( الخضراء و الحمراء ) 

3-الحفاض على مستوى حراره المحرك 

الأن سوف نتكلم عن :- 

اول نقطه:- 
الحفاض على زيت المحرك وفلتر الزيت 

اولاً دور الزيت والفلتر :- 

دور الزيت في المحرك مهم جداً ونقصه او سوء حالته من اهم الاخطار على المحرك 
فهو المبرد الرئيسي للمحرك والزيت الممتاز والجديد يمنع زيادة الاحتاك داخل المحرك وهذا 
ينعكس انعكاس ايجابي بصوت المحرك او زيادة استهلاك الوقود فإذا زاد الاحتكاك زاداستهلاك الوقد وزاد صوت المحرك الى ان يتحول صوت المحرك اقرب الى صوت مرحكات الديزل 
واذا زاد استهلاك الوقد سوف نلاحض زياده في حرارة المحرك وهي عمليه طرديه واضحه جداً 
الحفاض على زيت المحرك يحمي من عندة مشاكل كثيره ومكلفه جداً 


سؤال/ ماهي العوامل المؤثره في زيت المحرك ومتى يجب استبداله ؟ 

من اهم العومال المؤثره في الزيت :- 

1- الحراره الزائدة وتغير الطقس بشكل سريع ومفاجئ 
2- الضفط العالي على المحرك والقيادة بسرعات عاليه 
3- حالة المحرك وهل هي جيدة أم سيئة 
4-عدم استبداله في الوقت المانسب 
5- عدم الاهتمام بفلتر الزيت وهو عضو مؤثر جداً على حالة الزيت 

متى يجب استبدال زيت المحرك والفلتر ؟ 

تنصح كتيبات الارشادات للسياره : 

تغيير زيت المحرك عند قطع مسافة 5000 كيلو متر (في بعض السيارات) 
ولكن يوجد اختلاف شديد بين حالة الطقس بين دولنا ودولهم 
ففي بعض الدول المصنعه للسيارات لاتتعدا درجة الحراره الى 25 درجة ميئويه 
ولكن طقس بعض دولنا العربيه وبالاخص الخليجيه يصل الى درجة 50 او 52 درجه مئويه 
فهذا يعني زياده بمعدل 50% او اكثر بقليل في حرارة الطقس 
فينصح اكثر مهندسين السيارات بتغير الزيت تحت مسافه 
3500 كيلو متر وتغيير فلتر زيت المحرك كل بعد استبدالين للزيت 
(الاستبدال الثاني للزيت يتم فيه استبدال فلتر الزيت ) 
وهذه المسافه تحددها العوامل الى ذكرناها. 

النقطه الثانيه :- 
-استخدام المياه المخصصه لها (المويه الخضراء و الحمراء ) 

من اهم مميزات المياه المعالجه والمخصصه للمحرات:- 

1-الحفاض على نضام التبريد خالياً من اي شوائب او عوائق تعيق مرور المياه والقيام بدورها 
2-يمتاز بثبات درجة حرارته وعدم تغيرها بسوهله من المياه العاديه 
3- يبقى لمده اطول دون تبخر مقارنة بالمياه الغير مخصصه 
4-يحافض على صمام الحراره (بلف الحراره) 

اول نقطه وهي الحفاض على نضام التبريد :- 

المياه العاديه تتسبب في وجود صداء في الحديد الداخلي للمحرك وفي خزان التبريد (الردياتور) 
وفي بعض الحالات يتسبب الصداء في وجود بعض العوائق لقيام المياه بعمل التبريد 
ويتجمع الصداء على شكل تراب داخل الخزان بكميات كبيره جداً مما يتسبب 
في بعض الاحيان بالتحجر وتصعب معالجة المشكله بشكل سريع 
ومن أكبر أضرار الصداء على نضام التبريد هو تسبب عطل في 
صمام الحراره (بلف الحراره)ودور صمام الحراره هو تنضيم سير المياه 
داخل المحرك والسماح للمياه الدخول للمحرك اذا كان درجة حرارته مرتفعه 
وحجر المياه عندما يكون المحرك بارد ويتكون صمام الحراره من زنبرك لولبي (سسته) 
متحسسه للحراره بشكل دقيق ومع كثرة الصداء داخل النضام يتسبب 
الصداء في احاداث عطل بهذا الزنبرك فمعنى ذالك انه لايوجد منضم لدخول 
المياه او قطع المياه داخل المحرك فيتسبب في بعض الحالات في 
ارتفاع حراره المحرك بسبب احتياج المحرك للماء ولكن صمام الحراره 
متعطل ولايمكن ان يتفح للمياه طريقها لتقوم بدورها 
الحل لهذه المشكله هي بستخدام المياه المخصصه الخضراء او الحمراء 
وهي تحمي نضام التبريد من الصداء وتحجر بعض العوائق بدالخه 
وتساعد على تنضيفه من الداخل وازالت اي عوائق قد تؤثر على التبريد بشكل سلبي 

سؤال ماهي افضل الانواع ؟ 

يوجد بالاسواق انواع كثيره وتبداء اسعاره من 10 ريال للجالون الواحد 
وتنهي عند 45 ريال للجالون الواحد 
وافضل ماوجد في الاسواق النوع الامريكي المعروف (اي سي ديلكو ) 
ويصل سعره الى 45 ريال للجالون الواحد 
وقد يرى البعض ان صرف مبلغ 45 ريال في جالون واحد فقط من مياة 
مخصصه للمحرك مبالغ فيها 
ولكن التجربة خير برهان اذا اردت ان تنضر بنفسك الى الفرق 
بين المياه العاديه ومياه (اي سي ديلكو ) او مياه مخصصه اخرى 
احضر طنجرتين كبيره من طناجر المخصصه للطبخ 
وضع في الاولى ماء عادي وفي الثانيه ماء مخصص للمحرك او مياه (اي سي ديلكو) 
وضعها على النار وعلى ان تكون درجه الحراره نفسها في الطنجرتين 
ولاحض الفرق بنفسك . 
الفرق الذي سوف تلاحضه ان الطنجره الى تحتوي على 
ماء عادي سوف تغلي بشكل اكبر وتبخرها بشكل اكبر الى ان تنتهى 
بينما الطنجره الذي وضعنا بها مياه مخصصه للمحرك 
تأخذ وقت اطول في ارتفاع درجة حرارتها وعدم تبخرها بشكل سريع 
او عند تأثيره لدرجات حراره منخفضه 
وهذا مايحصل داخل محرك سيارتك . 

نأتي عند النقطه الثالثه:- 
الحفاض على مستوى حراره المحرك :- 

هناك تشابه كبير بين النقطه الثانيه والنقطه الثاله بالموضوع 
ومعنى الحفاض على مستوى محرك سيارتك 
ان تكون درجه حراره المحرك غير متغيره بشكل سريع ومتفاوته بين 
درجات حراره قصوى الى درجات حراره عليا 
وهذه النقطه لها مسبب واحد فقط 
نزع صمام الحراره (( بلف الحراره)) 
في بعض الحلات يصادف المحرك مشكلة ارتفاع الحراره 
ويلجاء الكثير من الناس والكثير من المهندسين 
بنزع صمام الحراره كحل اسهل وغير مكلف 
وهذا اكبر خطأ قد تسببه لسيارتك 
اذ ان نزع صمام الحراره يعني دوران المياه داخل المحرك بأستمرار 
وليس عند حاجة المحرك للمياه 
وقد تعرفنا في النقطه الثانيه من الموضوع دور صمام الحراره في المحرك 
وهذا يعني ان المياه تسير من الخزان (الردياتور ) مروراً بالخراطيش 
والى داخل المحرك ورجوعها مرة اخرى الى الخزان وهذا يعني تبريد المياه 
بشكل اسرع من الازم وتعود تارة اخرى للدخول الى المحرك وهي 
بارده نوعاً ما مقارنة بدرجه حرارة المحرك 
ومن المعروف ان اي جسم حار يتعرض الى موجه بروده كانت 
مائيه او هوائيه فهي تضر به ضرراً بالغاً 
فهذا يعني اختلاف درجة حراره المحرك بشكل سريع جدأ 
وعند توقف السياره او استخدامها داخل المدن وفي الزحام 
تصل الحراره الى الدرجه المطلوبه 
لكن في الطرق السريع ومع تعرض السياره الى دفع هواء قوي 
من الامام نلاحض نزولها حتى تصل الى درجة (c) 
ونلاحض هذا التغير السريع في الشتاء اقل منه في الصيف .


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات مهمة لأدامة عمر السيارة بمحركها
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## م.الحب (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً أخي عالمعلومات الرائعة


----------



## cute1t (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود القيم


----------



## أسامة الحاج محمد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور علي تلك المعلومات الممتازه ونرجو منك المزيد خاصة في معاير زيوت المحركات والمواصفات

SAE و Api


----------



## سمير شربك (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## بسام عبد ألأحد ايل (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم لهده المعلومات القيمة


----------



## rasmi (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أحب أضيف معلومه صغيرة
المعدل الطبيعي لأستهلاك الزيت (بس في محركات الديزل) هو لتر زيت لكل 200 لتر جاز


----------



## حسن الأديب (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوور
طبعا عندي سؤال
هل لديك معلومات عن أجهزة فحص الشوائب في الزيوت


----------



## ecard116 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ سمير شربك
السلام عليكم والله الموضوع مهم جدا ربنا يزيدكم علما كان لدي سوال او طلب اود الاستفسار عن طريقة تصنيع زيوت المحركات وماهي المواد اللازمة لتصنيع زيوت و شحوم السيارت و ايضا ماهي الاجهزه او المكن اللازم لذلك سمعت انك تحتاج الي خلاط او مازج Mixer لو في امكانية او التعرف علي هذا الخلاط و طريقة عمله و لكم مني وافر الشكر
فيصل الحاج


----------



## amrshapan (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااا اخى الكريم على المعلومه


----------



## توفيق قيس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور ياطيب وجيره بفركك الرائع


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً معلومات قيمه ومفيده لكل من يمتلك سياره


----------



## سمير شربك (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## سمير شربك (16 نوفمبر 2010)

_الخصائص الواجب توافرها فى* زيوت التزييت*_

_1-* ذو لزوجة مناسبة ثابتة* :- أي ذو قوام ثابت يلائم جميع ظروف التشغيل المختلفة (درجات الحرارة العالية و المنخفضة – الطقس الرطب و الجاف_
_–التشغيل لمسافات طويلة وقصيرة وعلى سرعات عالية وبطيئة). _​
_2- ذو مقاومة كبيرة للاحتراق:- إذ يجب أن يكون قادراً على تحمل الحرارة المرتفعة التي يتعرض لها كدرجة حرارة جدران الاسطوانات و المكابس و الشنابر أثناء تشغيل المحرك دون أن يحترق حتى لا تتكون نسبة كبيرة من الكربون تتراكم فى غرف الاحتراق وتترسب على أقطاب شمعة الاشتعال._​
_3-* ذو مقاومة للتأكسد* :- حتى لا يؤدى هذا التأكسد إلى تكون طبقة غروية تشبة القطران تسد مجارى ومواسير الزيت وتكون طبقة صمغية تشبة الورنيش تعوق حلقات المكبس و الصمامات وتكون مواد فعالة كيماوية تعمل على تآكل الأجزاء المتحركة ._​
_4-* ذو مقاومة للرغوة* :- إذ يجب ألا يمثل إلى حدوث رغوة تشبة رغوة بياض البيض عند ضربه بالمضرب من جراء اهتزازه بعلبة المرفق وتلاطم عمود المرفق معه وخلطه بالماء الناتج عن درجات الحرارة المنخفضة كإحدى نواتج الاحتراق أو من تكثف الماء المصاحب لهواء تهوية علبة المرفق وتعمل هذه الرغاوى على زيادة حجم الزيت وبالتالي انسكابه من فتحة تهوية علبة المرفق فتقل كفاءة عملية التزييت_
_. ويمنع تكون المواد الغروية بتغيير الزيت كل فترة زمنية قصيرة أو بالسير بالسيارة مسافات طويلة من حين لآخر للتخلص من الماء الوارد إلى علبة المرفق وتبخره بالإضافة إلى الطرق الحديثة لتهوية علبة المرفق. § وتعتبر الزيوت المعدنية وهى التي تستخلص من النفط الخام انسب أنواع الزيوت و أكثرها شيوعاً للإستعمال فى تزييت المحركات إذ أنها تتغير بدرجة بسيطة جداً عند تعرضها للهواء ولا تتفحم إلا نادراً أنها تهيئ سرعة الإدارة للمحركات . § وأصبحت الزيوت الآن تعرف بالدرجات التي حددتها جمعية مهندسي السيارات Society Of Automotive Engineers وهى أرقام (10 ، 20 ، 30 ، 40 ،60 ، 90 ،110) يسبق كل من هذه الأرقام الرمز S A E بالإضافة إلى اسم الزيت الذي يحدد نوع الخدمة ويدل الرقم الأصغر على أن الزيوت ذو معامل لزوجة صغير و الرقم الأكبر على أن الزيت ذو معامل لزوجة كبير. o كما أن هناك بعض الشركات المنتجة للزيوت تبعاً للإضافات المضافة للزيت كما يلي :- - زيت عادى Reguler وهو زيت ناتج من تقطير النفط الخام دون إضافات كفاءته ضعيفة وتتأثر لزوجته بارتفاع درجة حرارته ويتأكسد فى درجات الحرارة العالية أثناء التشغيل ويستخدم هذا الزيت على المحركات ذات نسب الإنضغاط المنخفضة أو المحركات القديمة المستخدمة لفترة طويلة تسبق العمرة . - زيت مخصوص Super وهو زيت أضيفت إليه إضافات كيماوية تمنع التأكسد وتذيب الرواسب نواتج الاحتراق وتحول دون تكون مواد صمغية أو شمعية ويستخدم على المحركات الخفيفة (بنزين ) عند بداية استعمالها . - زيت التشغيل الشاق (Heavy Duty (H.D يعد هذا الزيت بإضافات خاصة للاستخدام الخاص على محركات الديزل ذات القدرات العالية _



_.  إضافات الزيوت :_
_1- إضافات مانعة التأكسد._
_2- إضافات مانعة للرغاوى ._
_3- إضافات مانعة للشمعيات و الصمغيات ._
_4- إضافات مانعة للتآكل ._
_5- إضافات تحسين معامل اللزوجة._
_ 6- إضافات التنظيف._
_7- إضافات مانعة للصدأ. _


_ الأجزاء المتحركة التي تتطلب التزييت :- - كراسي محاور المرفق . - بنز المكبس . - جدران الاسطوانات. - كراسي عمود الكامات. - عمود روافع الصمامات. - ادلة الصمامات. - تروس التوقيت_​


----------



## taha habash (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الزيوت بشكل عام هي مواد تستعمل لتقليل التآكل وخفض نسبة الضياعات الاحتكاكية، الناتجة عن تحرك سطحين أثناء تلامسهما، غير أن زيت محركات السيارات له عدة مهام اخرى بالاضافة الى ما سبق منها 

1. تزييت الأجزاء المتحركة في المحرك لتخفيف الاحتكاك بينها.
2. تبريد المحرك وامتصاص جزء من الحرارة الناتجة عن الاحتراق والاحتكاك.
3.تنظيف المحرك من نواتج الاحتراق الشوائب.
4.حماية المحرك من الصدأ والاهتراء.

وهذا يعني ضرورة توفر مواصفات معينة في الزيت تمكنه من القيام بهذه الوظائف لفترات طويلة مثل درجة الأداء واللزوجة وغيرها


----------



## سمير شربك (5 ديسمبر 2010)

taha habash قال:


> الزيوت بشكل عام هي مواد تستعمل لتقليل التآكل وخفض نسبة الضياعات الاحتكاكية، الناتجة عن تحرك سطحين أثناء تلامسهما، غير أن زيت محركات السيارات له عدة مهام اخرى بالاضافة الى ما سبق منها
> 
> 1. تزييت الأجزاء المتحركة في المحرك لتخفيف الاحتكاك بينها.
> 2. تبريد المحرك وامتصاص جزء من الحرارة الناتجة عن الاحتراق والاحتكاك.
> ...


 بارك الله بك اخي طه على هذه الإضافات القيمة جدا


----------



## امجدفؤاد (16 يناير 2012)

*شكرااااااااااااا*

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لكم موضوع رائع
*​


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (16 يناير 2012)

الشكر لكل من ارفدنا بالمعلومات عن الزيوت مع الشكر للاخ سمير


----------

